# RS REBA Team an Mercury Rahmen ???



## Dido66 (25. März 2005)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr davon eine 

*ROCK Shox REBA Team U-Turn Poploc 2005*

an einen Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen zu montieren ???

Hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Gabel gemacht ???

Bitte um eure Meinungen.

Happy trails


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. März 2005)

Hi 

denke das passt. Zumal die Forke individuell verstellbar ist. Würde sie aber nicht mit mehr als 100mm am Mercury fahren (Geometrie) !!
Ansonsten ne super Gabel die ich mir wahrscheinlich auch an mein Faunus LSD schrauben will.

Hast Du keine Lust zum Treffen zu kommen. KA ist ca. 80 Km entfernt und in einer Stunde fahrbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dido66 (27. März 2005)

Hi Rocklandbiker,

danke für deine Antwort.

Zum Treffen kann ich leider nicht kommen, da ich an diesem Wochenende in Köln bin.
Aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Happy trails


----------

